# No sound from laptop speakers



## marchez

Hi, 

Yesterday I was playing a game on my laptop, using earphones as the other half was watching tv, the sound was absolutely fine.

Now I turn on the laptop this morning and there is no sound from the on-board speakers, but there is still sound if you plug headphones in. 

I have used system restore, updated drivers, checked it hasn't been muted etc etc but there is still only sound from the earphone socket.

I do have out-board speakers i can plug in, but TBH that is a complete pain.

All I can think of is that somehow the earphone socket has got damaged and the laptop 'thinks' that there is something still plugged into it, but i am not that technically minded when it comes to going inside a pc!!

Any help that you can give is truly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## marchez

sorry, forgot to mention the laptop is an ACER travelmate 2200, with a Realtek AC97 sound card.


----------



## Therpistwi

Reboot the laptop and see if the sound card becomes active. Does it go into hibernation? Is the slide button "Greyed out"?


----------



## Cherie0065

I'm having the same problem!! Help


----------



## af3

Restart the computer, plug in and unplug some headphones as the AC'97 has a silly little "remember what volume the headphones were at" feature. Go into the sound mixer (start > run > sndvol32) click options > select advanced controls. If a button exists under the "Master Volume" channel inthe mixer, click it and make sure nothing that would turn off the built-in speakers is checked.

You should also check the Realtek control panel for problems. Start > settings > control planel > realtec ac'97 or something similar. Make sure any power saving or alternate output features are not enabled like "digital out only" or ""spdif out only".

That is all that I can think of at the moment.


----------

